# Ferrari’s boss Sergio Marchionne warning about self-driving cars: Don't believe the fluff



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/24/sergios-warning-about-self-driving-cars-dont-believe-the-fluff.html

"Fiat Chrysler CEO Sergio Marchionne is here to throw some cold water on that optimism."

"Don't believe the fluff," Marchionne told analysts when asked about self-driving cars. "I don't want to start chasing rainbows here, because if you chase rainbows you are going to fall off the cliff"

"The reality is that this is going to require a lot of discipline and a lot of technical know-how, which will take time. And it will take dedication and perfect execution to get to an answer," he said."


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Everyone except tomato and ramz knows this


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Everyone except tomato and ramz knows this


...said almost no expert on SDC's ever.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> ...said almost no expert on SDC's ever.


You should try for the fiat CEO job as you obviously have more information than that guy!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> You should try for the fiat CEO job as you obviously have more information than that guy!


You are using an outlier as your only source?

For every statement like that, you can find 100 experts who would disagree.

It's funny how the naysayers ignore the experts who are in the lead on this technology and idolize any Joe somebody who says it will take longer than people think. Note that he didn't say how much longer so he isn't even nessecarily agreeing with you.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> For every statement like that, you can find 100 experts who would disagree.
> 
> It's funny how the naysayers ignore the experts who are in the lead on this technology and idolize any Joe somebody who says it will take longer than people think. Note that he didn't say how much longer so he isn't even nessecarily agreeing with you.


What makes you think, this CEO, as a CEO, doesn't have cumulative industry reports about self diving technology, something that other competitors are saying they will conquer the world with?

Do you think a car maker company CEO it will be interested in developing self driving capable vehicles if this technology is so close to its imminent success?

Do you think, because he is Italian, he doesn't know how US business works, or he has no clue about car industry?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> What makes you think, this CEO, as a CEO, doesn't have cumulative industry reports about self diving technology, something that other competitors are saying they will conquer the world with?
> 
> Do you think a car maker company CEO it will be interested in developing self driving capable vehicles if this technology is so close to its imminent success?
> 
> Do you think, because he is Italian, he doesn't know how US business works, or he has no clue about car industry?


Yes, I think he's uninformed/misinformed and behind the curve.

Do you know when his company says they'll have SDCs?

TK was a CEO. Do you also think he was always correct?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unsafe at any speed !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, I think he's uninformed/misinformed and behind the curve.


As you can see









His company is top 10 car manufacturers by production, and you say he doesn't know what he is talking about and he doesn't have the right information....

Also, you probably think the Earth is flat.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> What makes you think, this CEO, as a CEO, doesn't have cumulative industry reports about self diving technology, something that other competitors are saying they will conquer the world with?
> 
> Do you think a car maker company CEO it will be interested in developing self driving capable vehicles if this technology is so close to its imminent success?
> 
> Do you think, because he is Italian, he doesn't know how US business works, or he has no clue about car industry?


He's the CEO of Fiat Chrysler. Fiat Chrysler chose not to play in the self-driving race, so what did they do? They partnered with Waymo. Just like Jaguar. Companies that got in late have no choice but to partner with Waymo for the next few years. These are Chryslers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> He's the CEO of Fiat Chrysler. Fiat Chrysler chose not to play in the self-driving race, so what did they do? They partnered with Waymo. Just like Jaguar. Companies that got in late have no choice but to partner with Waymo for the next few years. These are Chryslers.
> 
> View attachment 230772


Good Lord !

Ugly cars with those Monstrosities atop them !

Disgusting.

The GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. Transhumanist Investors

Wont be happy until each genetically Altered Human/ Cyborg has a matching " "Control Antenna" atop his head !

Such a Hideous UnGodly Future !

NEVER SURRENDER FREE WILL !

Never Sacrifice Freedom for the Ruse of Safety !

Transhumanist Satanists want Absolute Control.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Good Lord !
> 
> Ugly cars with those Monstrosities atop them !
> 
> ...


Version 2.0 is prettier. Wait til version 5.0. You'll wet yourself.

https://b.jcms-api.com/media/5248be...ophero-jlrprojectliberty27031801-1200x462.jpg


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Version 2.0 is prettier. Wait til version 5.0. You'll wet yourself.
> 
> https://b.jcms-api.com/media/5248be...ophero-jlrprojectliberty27031801-1200x462.jpg


I am absolutely opposed to Agenda 21 and their deceptive tactics to eliminate personal vehicle ownership and thereby Control Personal Freedoms of Individuals.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I am absolutely opposed to Agenda 21 and their deceptive tactics to eliminate personal vehicle ownership and thereby Control Personal Freedoms of Individuals.


Horses were replaced by automobiles and human-driven automobiles will be replaced by self-driven automobiles. It's all good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Horses were replaced by automobiles and human-driven automobiles will be replaced by self-driven automobiles. It's all good.


I will keep MY Horse power
In my Garage 
Ready to Ride.

I always park pointing Out.

No one shall take that from me.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I will keep MY Horse power
> In my Garage
> Ready to Ride.
> 
> ...





tohunt4me said:


> I will keep MY Horse power
> In my Garage
> Ready to Ride.
> 
> ...


There will still be a need for human assistants. You can't chase an AI assistant around the conference table. Yet.


----------

